# Frage zu /etc/make.conf

## matze

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage zu den Einstellung in /etc/make.conf:

Habe einen Pentium 3 450 MHZ. Zur Zeit benutze ich die "Einstellungen":

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"

Soll ich ich für mehr Performance diese hier benutzen?:

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

#CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Und wenn ich die CFLAGS etc. geändert habe, muss ich dann mein ganzen System neu kompilieren? Oder ist das egal und bezieht sich das auf nur die neu gebackenen, und die alten Apps laufen normal weiter???

Danke schön....

cu

Matze

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Dir der Mehraufwand lieb ist kannst Du diese Einstellungen benutzen..

Allerdings musste dann ein emerge -e world machen, damit alles neu kompiliert wird, ansonsten betrifft die Änderung dann nur die Neugebackenen Sachen!

Allerdings musste wenn Du mal gcc3.1 ausprobierst mit den -O3 Sachen aufpassen..

dort empfiehlt sich -O2 !

----------

## spaci76

hi,

@BEFORGOD & ALL Users

ich hab am anfang ein falschen Prozzi typen angeben und damit X +gnome kompiliert und noch andere sachen ..

hab ein Athlon 1400 (kein XP) 

welche einstellung empfehlt ihr .. 

und wenn ich diese "emerge -e world" eingeb kompiliert er alles für diesen prozzi??

danke im vorraus für die info?

cu spaci76

----------

